# Adding an extra roof light to Autotrail



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thinking of having an extra roof light added above the cab bunk to my Autotrail Apache 700se 2005

1, Is there anyone out there to do it :?: 
2, Is it a good or bad thing to do :?: 
3, It will be on a flat area not curved  

Any ideas would be helpful thanks


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

I seem to recall, many, many, moons ago an article in one of the motorhome (practical m/h or mmm) mags about this very thing.

Also, try any of the m/h converters.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

These are superb
Quest awning light
1.2 mtr long, 150 LED, 13 watt bright and uses less than 1 amp.
Easy to install. Screw 2 Terry clips to roof and run wire through cabinet to wires under the shelf below the Sargent control box. Pick up a live and an earth. Job done.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Follow last post.
After all you do not want to spoil a well engineerd aerodynamic exterior do you. :lol: 

DAve p


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

INSIDE  S :roll: illy


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Extra Roof Light*

Do you mean a Roof Light - one of those plastic thingies that lets light in from outside or a Roof Light- one of those things with a bulb/s ?

We once met a chap with a Lunar Roadstar who decided to put a roof light in the washroom.
It was only as he cut through the roof that he discovered that that part of the roof has been used as a cable run.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me silly :lol: 
I thought the OP wanted to cut a hole in the roof and install a ROOF LIGHT


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

try www.outdoorbits.com fitting service they might be able to help you out with a fitter in your area.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks all

Yes Dave as you have pictured thats what I want installed


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave

ME Silly


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has done this on a similar or same model of MH?


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Autotrail rooflight*

Tattyhead,
Did you ever get the rooflight fitted ??
We are about the purchase a Savannah with overcab bed that doesn't have a rooflight above the lounge area and wondered it is possible to get one fitted retrospectively.


----------

